# Drywall adhesive tape



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Just would like to put a plug in for a product I've been using for about ten years now. I buy it at Lowes, you can find a similar product at Home Depot but it doesn't work as well. 

View attachment 12808


View attachment 12809


View attachment 12810


View attachment 12811


View attachment 12812


View attachment 12813


View attachment 12814


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I had to re-do a complete basement resto job seam 2' up from the floor because of the tape failing - same tape, if it's the paper type. Not saying it might not be good for small areas as shown in your pics, but I'll use the fiberglass mesh or straight paper tape. For the smaller areas or holes, I'll usually use the patches and hit them with a couple of staples just to be on the safe side.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> I had to re-do a complete basement resto job seam 2' up from the floor because of the tape failing - same tape, if it's the paper type. Not saying it might not be good for small areas as shown in your pics, but I'll use the fiberglass mesh or straight paper tape. For the smaller areas or holes, I'll usually use the patches and hit them with a couple of staples just to be on the safe side.


 Agree!:yes:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had great results with this stuff!

Fibafuse Paperless Tape - No bubbles, dryspots and dries fast. Can use premix or "Hot" mud.

http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/FibaFusePaperlessWallReinforcement


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks I will try the fibafuse tape....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

what's wrong with fibertape?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> what's wrong with fibertape?


You know exactly what will happen when you mention this....:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I have had great results with this stuff!
> 
> Fibafuse Paperless Tape - No bubbles, dryspots and dries fast. Can use premix or "Hot" mud.
> 
> http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/FibaFusePaperlessWallReinforcement


I second this comment. I use the Fibafuse tape along with their mesh tape ranging from 3" - 36"


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

That joint tape is total crap... IMO.. Like WG states I have replaced more of that self adhesive tape than any other. If you know how to tape a joint air pockets will not be a problem.

That's a HO product...:blink:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry it didn't work out for you....like I said they have a similar product in home depot that doesn't have the adhesive strength that the tape at lowes has....been using it for ten years now and it works excellent for me....:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

anybody use the fiber mesh tape? 

I do.

But I think for inside corners and such, normal paper tape seems to work the best.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We do the same^^


----------

